# VIP 500 watt Smps



## ankurya1985 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello
I want to know the price for VIP 500 watt SMPS .
Please tell me the price of smps and tell me if i can go for any other smps .
no matter of Budget
My specification is
Pentium D 805
Intel D102GGC2 Mobo
2X1Gb ram 667 MHZ
XFX 8600 GT GDDR3 256MB Card
PixelView Pro 3 Card
2 Hard drives Hitachi 160 Gb + Seagate 40 Gb 
1 DVD writer .
Please reply.


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2009)

Go for this:-
Powersafe Silver 400W @ Rs. 1,400


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 8, 2009)

It should cost between 1.8k-2k


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Apr 8, 2009)

if u dun have budget constraints, then go for Corsair VX 450. hell of a best one for 4k


----------



## ankurya1985 (Apr 8, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> Go for this:-
> Powersafe Silver 400W @ Rs. 1,400


will 400 watt be enough????
as in future i am wishing to buy I7 processor


The Sorcerer said:


> It should cost between 1.8k-2k


Which one the VIP or the Powersafe . And should it worth it.


dOm1naTOr said:


> if u dun have budget constraints, then go for Corsair VX 450. hell of a best one for 4k


I will consider that .
Thanks


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 9, 2009)

ankurya1985 said:


> will 400 watt be enough????
> as in future i am wishing to buy I7 processor
> 
> Which one the VIP or the Powersafe . And should it worth it.
> ...



None will be good for Core i7.

And I don't think you'll buy a Core i7 w/o a good graphics card.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 9, 2009)

I am giving based on your current rig. If its i7 then you will need something much better. There's allready a psu guide around so you can refer to it directly.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 9, 2009)

I am giving based on your current rig. If its i7 then you will need something much better. There's allready a psu guide around so you can refer to it directly.


----------



## ankurya1985 (Apr 9, 2009)

comp@ddict said:


> None will be good for Core i7.
> 
> And I don't think you'll buy a Core i7 w/o a good graphics card.


That will be my second upgrade for future . Firstly i will upgrade Processor and mobo then the graphics card.


The Sorcerer said:


> I am giving based on your current rig. If its i7 then you will need something much better. There's allready a psu guide around so you can refer to it directly.


i have searched a lot but not able to find a guide in the internet can you tell me where i can get that guide.


----------



## surinder (Apr 10, 2009)

for in depth knowledge on PSU
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104472 
For your future upgrade go for Antec EA-650 just spend few minutes at 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111639


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 10, 2009)

ankurya1985 said:


> i have searched a lot but not able to find a guide in the internet can you tell me where i can get that guide.


It was on the digit forums- well actually its on chip, digit and indiabroadband forums but here you go:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104472&page=2


----------



## ankurya1985 (Apr 10, 2009)

surinder said:


> for in depth knowledge on PSU
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104472
> For your future upgrade go for Antec EA-650 just spend few minutes at
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111639


Thanks .


The Sorcerer said:


> It was on the digit forums- well actually its on chip, digit and indiabroadband forums but here you go:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104472&page=2


yes thanks for the guide .


----------

